# 9 shot panorama



## RobP (Nov 8, 2012)

I haven't posted anything here for ages, and thought someone might like this shot. This is of Wyaralong Dam in the Scenic Rim of QLD, Australia.

5D2, Ef16-35 lens @16mm


----------

